# Best parts of Thailand to live (city-wise) on the cheap?



## jonnietraveler

Hello Folks ... okay I'm new to the forum and just posted over in the Turkish thread, but no replies - so I'm thinking this section may be more helpful as, I'm considering Thailand (and other places) and it seems more active in responses here... so let me get to the point:

- From U.S., - am considering Turkey, Thailand and really most anywhere per my below criteria...

- Have been working from my computer and can live anywhere I want to in the world - just need broadband/wifi and cell (smartphone- Iphone) service.

- want to rent for a year or more - and as mentioned, not only looking at Turkey (Istanbul) but Thailand and anyplace else that's cool and cosmopolitan ...

- in a nice and safe neighborhood that's super cheap (as in - going for $300-500 USD ...Craigslist has had listing for both countries - but hard to know what's real) ...and, as one member of the forum somewhere put it "I don't want to be treated as a 'tourist' - I want to pay what the avg Thai/Turkish (or whatever country) citizen can pay" (not exact words) - further where it's walkable to everything - or at least a close walk to a rail/subway stop or be able to utilize those small cycle-cabs to get to everything (aka - center of some city neighborhood or so.)

So any and all help for this would be greatly appreciated ...whatever resources (aka "don't use craigslist" or maybe "craigslist is the only good source" blah blah - whatever you can toss out that you've had experience with)

Last, as mentioned I had posted a similar thread in Turkey - (though altered as not to p.o. the admin's) ...and thought some general questions to all the forums would be good - but thought I'd start in Turkey and Thailand...but all of this said - my main overall question is this:

- being able to live in any location anywhere - with all of the above taken into account - are there other countries you can think of that would be awesome to possibly chart a course for?

Thanks to you all ...

J.


----------



## rubberfarmer

Problem, from the above, how will you get to stay here, visa wise.
Cambodia is probably your best bet in the area. Jim


----------



## joseph44

Rubberfarmer may be right.....if you're not 50 yet, it will be difficult to stay here long time.
Cambodia seems to be a better option and regarding mobile internet better equipped than Thailand. Not sure about broadband.
Cities like Phnom Penh and Siem Reap are quite convenient to live in.

If you opt for Thailand then Bangkok is a good option and depending on your accommodation-wishes the studio's go from THB 6,000-THB 7,000 just outside the business areas. 
BTS, Skytrain, Airportlink, Subway are running quite good although accommodation near a public-transport station is slightly more expensive.

Thailand seems to have 3G (and 4G is coming up) but don't expect too much of it........speed is most of the time around 1,5-2Mb or no speed at all meaning that you will be working with GPRS/EDGE at 264Kb.
Broadband can be bought for up to 100Mb; I'm using 12Mb/1,2Mb and pay THB 643/month incl VAT and is quite reasonable (True Internet).

As for the accommodation: Use Craigslist, mrroomfinder.com or any other website as a reference. Never and I mean NEVER book a long-term accommodation online. 
Better stay in a hotel for a few days and stroll around the area. Usually it's not the room that will put you off, but the environment in which it is located (bars, dogs, restaurants, traffic, accessibility, etc)


----------



## jonnietraveler

Hey thanks guys - this is GREAT GREAT info!! Exactly the kinda' detail I need ...and yup - couldn't agree more about the "grab a hotel for a short stay first" strategy ...just needed some good resources for when I'm ready to get a place. Also, I've noticed air bnb has good options for short-term rooms if hotels aren't as accommodating.

One question - both responders mention the visa thing and "over 50" ...what's the deal about being 50? Do you get some kind of "retirement" option to stay? Unrelated, I noticed on other Thai threads - they mention Cambodia, but only as an option when your 90-day visa runs out. Something like this: go to the border get it renewed then come back in (thing is - is that viable? Does it actually work? Since I'm from the U.S. won't it be like "sorry - you've gotta' go back to the states- can't do that here"?)

Internet may be an issue as that's how I make my living... no surprise on 4g/3g (even in the U.S. it's still got issues) ...but there may be an option to use logmein (similar to gotomypc) ...where I don't have to download so much. 100mb/month might be workable.

Thanks again folks...

J.


----------



## rubberfarmer

jonnietraveler said:


> Hey thanks guys - this is GREAT GREAT info!! Exactly the kinda' detail I need ...and yup - couldn't agree more about the "grab a hotel for a short stay first" strategy ...just needed some good resources for when I'm ready to get a place. Also, I've noticed air bnb has good options for short-term rooms if hotels aren't as accommodating.
> 
> One question - both responders mention the visa thing and "over 50" ...what's the deal about being 50? Do you get some kind of "retirement" option to stay? Unrelated, I noticed on other Thai threads - they mention Cambodia, but only as an option when your 90-day visa runs out. Something like this: go to the border get it renewed then come back in (thing is - is that viable? Does it actually work? Since I'm from the U.S. won't it be like "sorry - you've gotta' go back to the states- can't do that here"?)
> 
> Internet may be an issue as that's how I make my living... no surprise on 4g/3g (even in the U.S. it's still got issues) ...but there may be an option to use logmein (similar to gotomypc) ...where I don't have to download so much. 100mb/month might be workable.
> 
> Thanks again folks...
> 
> J.


50 is retirement, otherwise you are restricted to tourist visas and that gets complicated juggling visas, extensions etc traveling outside the country to a Thai embassy/consulate.
Other options could be work permits [ volunteer] or education [ lean Thai ] things like that.

Internet should not be a problem, unless you need really super fast speed.

Cambodia is just so much easier to stay in than Thailand, know a few retired guys who couldn't make the Thai money requirements, moved to Cambo. Jim


----------



## jonnietraveler

rubberfarmer said:


> Cambodia is just so much easier to stay in than Thailand, know a few retired guys who couldn't make the Thai money requirements, moved to Cambo. Jim


Thanks Jim...great info ... but curious - what are the Thai "money requirements"? You have to have a certain income or networth to stay?

J.


----------



## rubberfarmer

jonnietraveler said:


> Thanks Jim...great info ... but curious - what are the Thai "money requirements"? You have to have a certain income or networth to stay?
> 
> J.


There are ways around everything, but in theory 800,000 Baht [ 20 odd thousand US] in a Thai bank or a pension that covers that amount per year.

Thailand does't want poor westerners, scamming a living here and there are plenty of them.

It's all about the money, everywhere in the world. Jim


----------



## jonnietraveler

rubberfarmer said:


> There are ways around everything, but in theory 800,000 Baht [ 20 odd thousand US] in a Thai bank or a pension that covers that amount per year.
> 
> Thailand does't want poor westerners, scamming a living here and there are plenty of them.
> 
> It's all about the money, everywhere in the world. Jim


Yup... yup - makes sense, to be sure. Can't say one can blame 'em either (Thai govt. I mean) ...and couldn't agree more...it's the stuff that makes the world go 'round.

Thanks again ...

J.


----------



## mary1234

as pointed out you cant do this legally in thailand, and cambodia is a far more do able. but thai has far better infrastructure and food and you wouldnt be the first to do it in thailand. thai immigration are not nice people to deal with under infringement situation or even non-infringment situations. me i would do cambo in your situation



mary1234 said:


> as pointed out you cant do this legally in thailand, and cambodia is a far more do able. but thai has far better infrastructure and food and you wouldnt be the first to do it in thailand. thai immigration are not nice ppl to deal with under infringement situation or even non-infringment situations. me i would do cambo in your situation


ask any thai expat about the thai immigration scam "your documents are not in the computer" and your never ending nightmare begins.....


----------



## dhream

jonnietraveler said:


> Thanks Jim...great info ... but curious - what are the Thai "money requirements"? You have to have a certain income or networth to stay?
> 
> J.


For retiree (you MUST be over 50) you'll need US $28,000.00 p/a in bank one month before visa issued. OR US $14,000 in bank AND US $2000 p/m (letter from embassy required to prove it) peanuts really, but see the first point.

You are NOT allowed to be a 'digital nomad' in Thailand, and if you do then, trust your secret to NO-ONE, loose lips will get you bundled into a black 'deportation' truck (yes they actually have 'deportation' written on the side) and it is an open grille caged truck, like a stray soi dog, and possibly banned from returning forever. 

Many do work here digitally, but be forewarned about the consequences. The army are in charge here now, for the time being, that's they way it is.

Forget about 'living like a local' here, it does not equate to what you'd expect. I have posted in another thread here today about the room, not apartment, room you can expect to rent for 'local' prices. if you want anything remotely civilized, you need to pony up with 'western' rents, in Bangkok anyway. Chiang Mai was recently voted best city in the world for a digital nomad (laws notwithstanding) rents here in CNX start at THB 8000 p/m plus internet, plus aircon, plus trash & water rates (you'll need it to sleep even if you can work in 30c heat by day.) Google 'nomad.io' for more about this.

The other advice given by others here is mostly solid, aim a little higher with the budget, and for hassle free stays, consider Cambodia.


----------



## dhream

mary1234 said:


> ask any thai expat about the thai immigration scam "your documents are not in the computer" and your never ending nightmare begins.....


What computer? They use paper, endless reams and reams of paper...


----------

